# Netbook übertakten!



## BautznerSnef (28. August 2009)

*Netbook übertakten!*

Hallo,

ich hab ein altes Netbook und würde gern ein bischen übertakten. Es handelt sich um ein Compaq Armada M300, P3E (500 MHz) SDR-RAM 128 MB und 4 MB Grafik. Leider hab ich bisher kein Programm gefunden womit es mir möglich war zu übertakten. Ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Danke im voraus.


mfg Senf


----------



## Lexx (28. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

SetFSB

blöde frage, was willstn da noch übertakten.. bzw. an speed rausholen ?

wie merkst du, daß es zu langsam ist.. ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

 allerdings. Von SetFSB hab ich kein schimmer. Maximal 600 MHz. Ich würde mich schon freuen wenn ich 510 MHz hin bekomme. Das teil ist uralt, von 99! Der brauch halt ein weilchen beim Hochfahren ect. Hab Win XP auf Extreme Leistung eingestellt. Jetzt muss nur noch an der Hardware was gemacht werden.


----------



## Sesfontain (28. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

ich würde mal Set FSB probiernm ,nur musst du dann bestimmt erstaml testen ,welcher MB Taktgeber bei dir verbaut ist


----------



## midnight (28. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Also ich will deine Hoffnung ja nicht trüben, aber selbst wenn du es schaffst das Ding auf 600 MHz zu bringen, wird das Ding noch immer schleichen. XP hat auf so einem Gerät einfach noch nichts zu suchen möchte ich behaupten. Wenn du was schnelles zum Arbeiten haben willst installier doch ein Linux darauf.

so far


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Ich hab's bloß gelesen das man Maximal 600 MHz erreichen kann. Mir reichen 550 MHz vollkommen zu. Surfen macht da zur zeit kein Spaß. Eigentlich war früher mal Windows 98 SE drauf leider existiert die CD nicht mehr.

Ohne Mainboard Bezeichnung wird da nicht viel passieren .


----------



## Zerebo (28. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Naja ich bezweifle mal das ein bischen übertakten überhaupt einen effekt bringt.Wenn das Teil das überhaupt überlebt.Nicht nur die Cpu ist langsam,sondern die 128MB Ram sind das absolute Minimum das Microsoft für Xp empfiehlt und das sicher nicht ohne Grund.
Wenn du auf dem Teil schneller surfen willst benutz nen resourcenschonenden Browser ,Werbeblocker usw.
Aber am besten wäre wohl wenn du das Teil in Rente schickst


----------



## rebel4life (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

98SE bekommst du für ein paar Euro, aber für 200€ bekommst du nunmal schon locker ein gebrauchtes T41, welches das Gerät von dir in Sachen Geschwindigkeit um Welten schlagen wird.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Das T41 ist ganz ok. Win XP geht grad noch so, da ich auf die Optik verzichte ect.

Ich nutze Firefox mit Adblocker.


Solange alles gut läuft werde ich das M300 weiter nutzen, da zur zeit mein Rechner leer ist bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig. Hab auch grad keine Kohle für neues Gerät. Schüler und so....

Beim übertakten des PIIIE merkt man das schon wenn man etwas übertaktet hat, würd ich meinen.


mfg Senf


----------



## rebel4life (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Firefox braucht aber halt ziemlich viel Speicher. Seamonkey sollte da besser laufen, probier es mal aus, letztes Jahr hatte ich auch nur einen PC mit 500MHz, Firefox war ne Zumutung, Seamonkey lief dagegen absolut zügig.


----------



## MSPCFreak (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Dann mal ran an den Speck. SetFSB! Wir wollen wat sehen!


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Wie sieht's mit Safari aus? Ist ja zur Zeit der Schnellste Browser!

Setfsb ist seit gestern drauf, benötige aber Hilfe bei der Auswahl vom Clockgenerator. Ich weiß nicht ob da einer dabei ist.

Gibt es noch andere einfachere Tools?


----------



## MSPCFreak (30. August 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

GlockGen. Bei mir hats aber mit Vista net funktioniert.


----------



## djsanny22 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Hi 

Kauf dir Lieber einen neuen ich glaub da biste Glücklicher 

Der Netbock von Acer ist momentan nicht so teuer ich hab mir einen Gekauft für 259,00 € 
und der Akku hälst 3 1/2 wenn man z.b filme schaut oder im Internet rumschnüffelt ^^ 

es ist war ein Intel Prozessor drin ( bin nicht so der Intel Fan ) aber geht ganz gut 

XP Home SP 3 
1,6 - 1,8 GHz ( Taktet sich bei bedarf selbst bissel hoch ) 
1 GB arbeitsspeicher 
3 USB anschlüsse 
Karteslot für speicherkarten 

also den kann ich dir nur emfehlen


----------



## -_Elvis_- (2. September 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

lol der GPU-Z shot:
4Mio. GPUs, das nenn ich mal CF
Auch wenn die Karte 0MHZ hat

Test mal ClockGen.
Aber ich würds ehrlichgesagt OCen um vllt. mal nen Bench durchzujagen und dann würd ich 250€ sparen und mir en neues holen.

Edit:
Achja und 0mb Vram und 0Pixel und 0 Vertex Shader XD


----------



## True Monkey (2. September 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Das ist so ziemlich die dümmste Idee die man haben kann ...eine übertaktung hat fast zu 100% zu folge das das ding abschmiert da es absolut nicht mit der höheren Abwärme klarkommt.

Von solchen Versuchen haben wir mehrere im Shop liegen die es auch erst testen mussten um es zu glauben das es nicht geht...


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. September 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Ich musste beim GPU-Z Screenshot auch zweimal hin schauen.
259€ sind nicht schlecht aber als Schüler nicht machbar. 
Das Netbook ist nur übergangsweise in Betrieb, da ich erst Weihnachten Geld für mein Desktop PC bekomme. Ich will es ja nicht übertreiben mit OCen nur minimal.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Ich hab es versucht und bin kläglich gescheitert. Sobald ich erhöhe geht der M300 aus. Schade.


----------



## True Monkey (27. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Sei froh das er überhaupt noch angegangen ist


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Das hast du recht, aber wer kommt schon auf so eine Idee. Nicht das es doof war, sondern unfug war.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

also das was bei dir am meisten was bringen würde ist eher ne ram erhöhung. alleine shcdon wenn du nur 512mb drinne hättest würdest du dich wundern wie geschmeidig alles läuft ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Ich würd ja gern zwei 256 oder 512MB Riegel einbauen, aber welchen brauche ich. Ich kann doch nicht irgend einen nehmen. Ich weiß ja nicht einmal wie man beim M300 den Ram wechselt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2009)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Ach und übrigends, mein M300 ist fast so schnell wie heutzutage ein Netbook.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. April 2010)

*AW: Netbook übertakten!*

Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------

